# I dunno what I am



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

What am I? My owner has had me for months, and I haven't grown much, but I have a little more orange than I used to.









My owner bought my friend thinking "it" was a male, since he was very colorful, and posed like a male, acting very dominant. The weird thing is, my friend is now holding. So from this pic, is my friend a male or female, or is that his own secret?

Thanks guys.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

2nd pic is definitely an OB Peacock. Can't be sure about the first one. If the fish is holding then it's safe to say it's a female..lol.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

First one is an Aulonocara of some sort... impossible to tell what, or if it is pure.

They probably were hormoned when you bought them, explaining the colour.


----------



## steve426 (Nov 23, 2008)

First pic looks more like a copadichromis female to me.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

steve426 said:


> First pic looks more like a copadichromis female to me.


It sure does!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

sjlchgo said:


> steve426 said:
> 
> 
> > First pic looks more like a copadichromis female to me.
> ...


No it doesn't :-? This is not a Red Fin Borleyi.

Aulonocara sp. or hybrid of Aulonocara. Kinda homely looking.


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

I'm not sure why, all the rest of my fish are doin fine, this one eats just as much as everyone else and doesn't get picked on that i see. Could it just be bad breeding or somethin?


----------

